# portupgrade syslog-ng takes gigabytes of space!



## Reaperzx (Aug 28, 2019)

When portupgrading *syslog-ng* it took a lot of time so I let it run whole night. By morning I got such a message:


```
libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c lib/.libs/libsyslog-ng-3.22.so.0.0.0T /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libsyslog-ng-3.22.so.0.0.0
libtool: install: strip --strip-unneeded /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libsyslog-ng-3.22.so.0.0.0

/tmp: write failed, filesystem is full
strip: elf_update() failed: I/O error: No space left on device
gmake[6]: *** [Makefile:8826: install-libLTLIBRARIES] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:22538: install-am] Error 2
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:20981: install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:22532: install] Error 2
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:22542: install-strip] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20190823-52843-1m4rj94 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.19.1_3 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! sysutils/syslog-ng (syslog-ng-3.19.1_3)       (unknown build error)
```



My /tmp is ramdrive and it was 14GB. Portupgrade had filled it all up!

System is *12.0-RELEASE-p9. *


```
syslog-ng-3.19.1_3          <  needs updating (port has 3.22.1_1)
```

Later in another machine I also got similar result. Did portupgrade of syslog-ng and it took forever and started filling the disk:


```
===>  Building for syslog-ng-3.22.1_1
gmake[2]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1'
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d lib/rewrite/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.ym > lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.y y.tab.c lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.c y.tab.h lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.h y.output lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.y:51.1-28: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {rewrite_expr_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   51 | %name-prefix "rewrite_expr_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/lib/rewrite/rewrite-expr-grammar.y:65.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   65 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



















                                                                   deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   66 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d lib/parser/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.ym > lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.y y.tab.c lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.c y.tab.h lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.h y.output lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.y:41.1-27: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {parser_expr_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "parser_expr_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/lib/parser/parser-expr-grammar.y:54.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   54 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~






-rw-------   1 root   wheel   891M 24 aug   18:06 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5





                          deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   46 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d lib/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py lib/pragma-grammar.ym > lib/pragma-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap lib/pragma-grammar.y y.tab.c lib/pragma-grammar.h y.tab.h lib/pragma-grammar.h y.output lib/pragma-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/lib/pragma-grammar.y:38.1-22: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {pragma_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   38 | %name-prefix "pragma_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/lib/pragma-grammar.y:48.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   48 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~










                                        deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   53 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/affile/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/affile/affile-grammar.ym > modules/affile/affile-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/affile/affile-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/affile/affile-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/affile/affile-grammar.h y.output modules/affile/affile-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/affile/affile-grammar.y:51.1-22: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {affile_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   51 | %name-prefix "affile_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/affile/affile-grammar.y:65.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   65 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/affile/affile-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/affile/affile-grammar.h y.tab.h modules/affile/affile-grammar.h y.output modules/affile/affile-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/affile/affile-grammar.y:51.1-22: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {affile_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   51 | %name-prefix "affile_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/affile/affile-grammar.y:65.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   65 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~




-rw-------   1 root   wheel   1,8G 24 aug   18:37 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5






                                                                     deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   52 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/afsocket/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.ym > modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.h y.output modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.y:120.1-24: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {afsocket_}? [-Wdeprecated]
  120 | %name-prefix "afsocket_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afsocket/afsocket-grammar.y:196.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
  196 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   2,1G 24 aug   18:59 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5




                                                                              deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   57 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/afstomp/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.ym > modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.h y.output modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.y:40.1-23: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {afstomp_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   40 | %name-prefix "afstomp_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstomp/afstomp-grammar.y:51.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   51 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   2,9G 24 aug   19:14 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5







   deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   52 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/afstreams/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.ym > modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.h y.output modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:41.1-25: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {afstreams_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "afstreams_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:56.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   56 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   3,6G 24 aug   19:19 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5





Killed
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.h y.tab.h modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.h y.output modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:41.1-25: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {afstreams_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "afstreams_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:56.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   56 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/afuser/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.ym > modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.h y.output modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y:44.1-22: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {afuser_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   44 | %name-prefix "afuser_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y:58.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   58 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.h y.tab.h modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.h y.output modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y:44.1-22: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {afuser_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   44 | %name-prefix "afuser_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afuser/afuser-grammar.y:58.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   58 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   3,6G 24 aug   19:32 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5





                                                           deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbose?
   56 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/csvparser/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.ym > modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.h y.output modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y:41.1-25: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {csvparser_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "csvparser_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y:55.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   55 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.h y.tab.h modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.h y.output modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y:41.1-25: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {csvparser_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "csvparser_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/csvparser/csvparser-grammar.y:55.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   55 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   4,3G 24 aug   19:40 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5





Killed
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/date/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/date/date-grammar.ym > modules/date/date-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/date/date-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/date/date-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/date/date-grammar.h y.output modules/date/date-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/date/date-grammar.y:40.1-20: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {date_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   40 | %name-prefix "date_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/date/date-grammar.y:50.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   50 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~





/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/diskq/diskq-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/diskq/diskq-grammar.h y.tab.h modules/diskq/diskq-grammar.h y.output modules/diskq/diskq-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/diskq/diskq-grammar.y:49.1-21: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {diskq_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   49 | %name-prefix "diskq_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/diskq/diskq-grammar.y:63.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   63 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~


-rw-------   1 root   wheel   5,5G 24 aug   20:02 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5







                                                  deprecated directive, use ?%define parse.error verbos~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.ym > odules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.h y.output modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.y:45.1-37: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {threaded_diskq_source_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   45 | %name-prefix "threaded_diskq_source_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.y:59.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   59 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskq-source/threaded-diskq-source-grammar.h other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless i~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/examples/sources/threaded-diskqmmar.py modules/examples/sources/threaded-random-generator/threaded-random-generator-grammar.ym > modules/examples/sources/threar-grammar.h y.output modules/examples/sources/threaded-random-generator/threaded-random-generator-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wng: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.prefix {threaded_random_generator_}? [-Wdeprecated]
   45 | %name-prefix "threaded_ranbin/sh ./ylwrap modules/examples/sources/threaded-random-generator/threaded-random-generator-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/examples/or=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|     | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/examples/sources/thge-grammar.py modules/geoip2/geoip-parser-grammar.ym > modules/geoip2/geoip-parser-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/geoip2/geo^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/geoip2/geoip-parser-grammar.y:38.1-29sr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/geoip2/geoip-parser-grammar.y:52.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   52 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~


-rw-------   1 root   wheel   6,2G 24 aug   20:27 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5





                                                  Killed
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/sok-commands/hook-commands-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/hook-commands/hook-commands-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/hook-commandsrts/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/hook-commands/hook-commands-grammar.y:46.1-29: warning: deprecated directiv~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   6,3G 24 aug   20:48 portupgrade20190824-89657-lx4ux5


                              egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslodeprecated]
   85 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/installno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rulees/java/native/java-grammar.y:51.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use ?%define api.pure? [-Wdeprecated]
   51 | %pure-parser-v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/wpure? [-Wdeprecated]
   51 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~



-rw-------   1 root   wheel   6,7G 24 aug   21:06 portupgrade2190824-89657-lx4ux5
```

After that I cancelled the portupgrade.

What should I do to get this problem fixed?


----------



## olli@ (Aug 28, 2019)

Well, syslog-ng offers a lot of features, and therefore it has a lot of dependencies. Building all of that takes a lot of time and space.
Go to the port’s directory, enter `make config` and disable everything that you don't _really_ need. That cuts down on dependencies.
Then clean your /tmp directory and retry.


----------



## Reaperzx (Aug 29, 2019)

I had already disabled all options except *JSON*, that is mandatory.

Now I tried in ports directory. In my 4-core home server i could get the upgrade done, with `make`, `make deinstal`l, `make install`. Compiling took over an hour. Maximum memory usage was like *5GB*, /tmp usage was none. So I guess taking too much /tmp space was *portupgrade* problem.

But in another machine (Virtual server at service provider. *1 CPU, 2GB RAM, 1GB swap*) I did not manage to compile this way. It gets really slow, compiles it for several hours and finally stops:


```
deprecated directive, use â%define parse.error verboseâ
   52 | %error-verbose
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/bin/sh /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/install-sh -d modules/afstreams/
/usr/local/bin/python3.6 ./lib/merge-grammar.py modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.ym > modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.c y.tab.h modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.h y.output modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:41.1-25: warning: deprecated directive, use â%define api.prefix {afstreams_}â [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "afstreams_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:56.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use â%define api.pureâ [-Wdeprecated]
   56 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
/bin/sh ./ylwrap modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y y.tab.c modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.h y.tab.h modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.h y.output modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.output -- bison -y -Wno-yacc -Wno-other -Werror=conflicts-sr -Werror=conflicts-rr -d 2>&1 | (/usr/bin/egrep -v "(warning: ([0-9]+ )?(nonterminal|rule)s? useless in grammar)|(^updating|unchanged)" || true)
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:41.1-25: warning: deprecated directive, use â%define api.prefix {afstreams_}â [-Wdeprecated]
   41 | %name-prefix "afstreams_"
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng/work/syslog-ng-3.22.1/modules/afstreams/afstreams-grammar.y:56.1-12: warning: deprecated directive, use â%define api.pureâ [-Wdeprecated]
   56 | %pure-parser
      | ^~~~~~~~~~~~
Killed
Killed
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/syslog-ng
```

I would guess it has not enough memory to compile?

I got warning from my service provider during compile, that swap space is full. Is more than 3GB of memory really needed to compile?

PS. In my home server syslog-ng runs, but with warnings:

```
Starting syslog_ng.
[2019-08-29T04:18:29.486110] WARNING: Configuration file format is too old, syslog-ng is running in compatibility mode. Please update it to use the syslog-ng 3.22 format at your time of convenience. To upgrade the configuration, please review the warnings about incompatible changes printed by syslog-ng, and once completed change the @version header at the top of the configuration file.;

Aug 29 04:18:29 xxxxxx syslog-ng[28883]: WARNING: log-fifo-size() works differently starting with syslog-ng 3.22 to avoid dropping flow-controlled messages when log-fifo-size() is misconfigured. From now on, log-fifo-size() only affects messages that are not flow-controlled. (Flow-controlled log paths have the flags(flow-control) option set.) To enable the new behaviour, update the @version string in your configuration and consider lowering the value of log-fifo-size().;
```
I made the original configuration like 10 years ago, when I studied syslog-ng in logging course at university. Haven't touched it much ever since... Probably not even capable of changing it right now. Why must things change?


----------



## olli@ (Aug 29, 2019)

Reaperzx said:


> But in another machine (Virtual server at service provider. *1 CPU, 2GB RAM, 1GB swap*) I did not manage to compile this way. It gets really slow, compiles it for several hours and finally stops:


That's a rather unusual configuration. There's an old rule of thumb that swap should be at least twice the amount of RAM (that would be 4 GB in your case). Nowadays, that rule isn't as hard anymore as it used to be, but still the VM system is rather optimized for it than for the opposite, and 1GB swap is really quite small.


> ```
> ...
> Killed
> Killed
> ...


Yes. The VM systems starts killing the largest processes when it runs out of memory (i.e. when allocations cannot be fulfilled because swap space is exhausted). Note that the C compiler can really use a lot of memory, especially when compiling complex source code at high optimization levels. Also, sometimes several source files are compiled in parallel, so multiple instances of the compiler run at the same time. This can exhaust memory quickly.

I recommend building packages on a machine with more memory (and possibly faster CPU and storage), then installing the packages on the “smaller” machine.


> PS. In my home server syslog-ng runs, but with warnings:
> 
> ```
> Starting syslog_ng.
> ...


You don't have to do it right now. Apparently it still works, so you can ignore the warning for the time being. Quote from the warning above: “Please update it to use the syslog-ng 3.22 format *at your time of convenience*.” (emphasis added.)


> Why must things change?


Well, sometimes improvements require change.
People also needed to learn how to drive a car in order to upgrade from horse carriages.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

```
Starting syslog_ng.
[2019-08-29T04:18:29.486110] WARNING: Configuration file format is too old, syslog-ng is running in compatibility mode. Please update it to use the syslog-ng 3.22 format at your time of convenience. To upgrade the configuration, please review the warnings about incompatible changes printed by syslog-ng, and once completed change the @version header at the top of the configuration file.;
```
If this is the only message then your config is probably just fine, you just need to update the version number. Typically on the first line of /usr/local/etc/syslog-ng.conf:


```
> head -1 /usr/local/etc/syslog-ng.conf
@version:3.17
```


----------



## Reaperzx (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, yes, 1GB swap seems to be default configuration at Tilaa hosting... I dont think I can change that.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 29, 2019)

Reaperzx said:


> Well, yes, 1GB swap seems to be default configuration at Tilaa hosting... I dont think I can change that.


Well, you could add a swap file if necessary, although that's less efficient than a dedicated swap partition. However, as mentioned above, it's probably better to build the packages on a machine with more RAM. Having to use swap during the build will slow it down _considerably_ because a disk is much slower than RAM.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

I had a Tilaa VM for quite some time. I already had a working poudriere setup. I only made the resulting package repositories accessible from the internet. Configured the VM to use my own repository and installed everything from there. The repository is updated and built on my home server, on my VM I just run `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 2, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I had a Tilaa VM for quite some time. I already had a working poudriere setup. I only made the resulting package repositories accessible from the internet. Configured the VM to use my own repository and installed everything from there. The repository is updated and built on my home server, on my VM I just run `pkg upgrade`.


I like your setup. We use the reverse - build on VM online and run 'pkg upgrade' on workstations.
It will be good to hear of your experience using buildbot, if you do. Using buildbot to automate poudriere build, when both run on separate jails, is not worth it. Buildbot would always end up being a runaway process. It would report a timeout, which often requires restarting the jail. And for the poudriere jail, poudriere Web UI shows that it is still building packages based on the times/durations but that is not true. It would never end building any of those packages at the time buildbot could not connect to it again, It ends up being another runaway process. 

We have doubled our RAM but not luck; perhaps we need 32GB or more. Until then, buildbot is of little or no use.

Note: I know this thread discusses another matter; my comment is however relevant to the last comment from SirDIce.


----------

